# April bike swap in Denton, NC



## DonChristie (Feb 21, 2021)

Since the Hurricane coaster yearly swap was cancelled due to Covid, this is a great opportunity to participate in another big swap. The Carolina Pickers are having their swap at Denton park on April 9 & 10 and have invited us to be there! This year they are adding automobiles and vintage bikes. Its a swapmeet and show. All our bike buddies are invited! Its a 2 day event but the plan is to go out there on Saturday. Vendor spots are $75 for a 20’x30’ spot. You can go in together with somebody if you choose. Be there!


----------



## JOEL (Mar 29, 2021)

Who is going to this meet?


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Mar 29, 2021)

JOEL said:


> Who is going to this meet?



I've got my calendar marked!  One thing to note as mentioned above, this is predominately an antique sale.  Although you may find some antique bikes there, it is mostly general antiques, just like what you might see at the Thresher's Reunion held there.  Old bikes are a little on the sparse side in this area, but I have bought and otherwise seen antique bicycles there in Denton.  Definitely worth checking out!   Here is a bike I picked up there in Denton a few years ago, and I was just riding it the other day even!  Below the 39 Colson photos, is a highwheeler I saw there photographed in 2009 or so, at the Thresher's reunion.  Some of yall might even recognize these very machines.


----------



## JOEL (Mar 29, 2021)

I have a good load of antiques and some car show stuff as well as bikes. Was planning on doing Charlotte but it is cancelled. How big is this event? Will I need to reserve a spot?


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Mar 29, 2021)

JOEL said:


> I have a good load of antiques and some car show stuff as well as bikes. Was planning on doing Charlotte but it is cancelled. How big is this event? Will I need to reserve a spot?



I'm not sure, I'm just going as a visitor, not vendor, but above it mentions $75 per space, so I would reckon reservation is required.  If its anything like the Thresher's Reunion, then there could be some size to it.  This will be my first time going, but I've heard about it for a few years now, since they started doing it.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 29, 2021)

This show is 5 years in as an antique show with a big following. I have gone almost all of them. This year since Autofair and our Hurricane coaster swap were cancelled, they extended an invitation to us. We are planning on going Saturday only with bikes. However, I know a few selling on Friday, so whatever works for you (Fri or Sat). They are selling half size spots (15x10) for half price (37.50) to the bike guys. Setup is from 6-8am. That is when they will come by and collect the sellers fee. On Saturday, we are meeting in the center, near an outbuilding by this huge mechanical thing, ref pic. We should be right behind the row of cars. Bring chairs, tables and ez ups. Food and drinks are available. Hoping for a good bike turnout! 
thanks, Don


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Mar 29, 2021)

I sure am excited (and also, the tall machine is the cotton bale press, used for compressing cotton into shippable bales).  I might even bring a bike and join the show!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 29, 2021)

A Bale press! Cool, I had no idea! Looking forward to meeting you. You can also ride a bike through the swap! Bring a rider!


----------



## JOEL (Mar 29, 2021)

$75 is on the cheap side for a big antique show. I am ok with that if the crowds are there. Given that Charlotte is cancelled too, I would expect a good turnout. All of the swaps have been good because people have not had any outlets for so long... I assume camping is allowed on site? Maybe I better call the people in charge..


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Mar 29, 2021)

DonChristie said:


> A Bale press! Cool, I had no idea! Looking forward to meeting you. You can also ride a bike through the swap! Bring a rider!



Oh yes, all of my bikes, even the restored ones are riders!  I'll see if I can figure out a way to bring one.  See you there!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 29, 2021)

JOEL said:


> $75 is on the cheap side for a big antique show. I am ok with that if the crowds are there. Given that Charlotte is cancelled too, I would expect a good turnout. All of the swaps have been good because people have not had any outlets for so long... I assume camping is allowed on site? Maybe I better call the people in charge..



Hey Joel, both the Benfield brothers are great people! Camping i s allowed. Give them a call. Hope to see you two there!


----------



## onecatahula (Mar 31, 2021)

I am planning on attending, and sharing a space with Mark Gordon. Setting up Sat morning, and bringing a few bikes:


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 4, 2021)

Bumping this up because its THIS Saturday! Hope to see all your smiling faces there!


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 4, 2021)

I’m planning on being there! Bringing a 36 Shelby Flying Cloud wishbone frame and a 41 Schwinn New World along with some antique odds and ends


----------



## JOEL (Apr 6, 2021)

Just found out early setup is tomorrow! Too late for that but I'll be there Thurs.


----------



## badbob (Apr 9, 2021)

Awesome show! 400 vendors today! Can't wait to go back next time!


----------



## John G04 (Apr 9, 2021)

Any pictures?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2021)

Where da pics? @DonChristie @jimbo53


----------



## onecatahula (Apr 10, 2021)

Great swap !!  
Good people, lots of antiques, low prices, huge and rambling; reminiscent of Portland, in a good way. Thanks Don !  
Forgot pics, just these two:


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 10, 2021)

It was a great show and awesome to see so many bike buddies!  Heres some pics for you!


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Apr 10, 2021)

That sure was a fun time.  I'll see about taking some pictures of a few of the things I bought there.  I went both days, and that was definitely a good decision, because the items and things to see between those two days did change a good deal.  I'll be sure to mark my calendar for the next one, and I suggest everyone else who is able to, ought to try and attend the next one as well!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2021)

I think that Simplex woulda went home with me if it was priced right! Looks like a good time. Denton will also be hosting the AMCA Southern National Meet. If my Sportster is done in time I might have it judged. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 11, 2021)

FINALLY! An honest to God swap meet in person! Great to see old buddies and make new bike friends. The weather threatened a bit, but no rain hardly to speak of. Quite a venue-lots of really neat farm machinery, big and small. Lots of  old buildings through out the farm, too. Really gives it a feeling of authenticity. There's  a newer covered amphitheater for concerts. Local Bluegrass legend Doyle Lawson has an annual show that draws thousands from all over the country.  They're planning on a fall Pickers Festival, (don't know the date yet) so keep this in mind.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 11, 2021)

This was a great event well worth a long drive. The venue was very much like Portland Indiana but better in some ways. There is a fall AMCA meet that may be on my list... 

Vendor setup starts as early as Tuesday, and everyone had great antiques, many at reasonable prices. Buying traffic was light up until Friday so plenty of time to shop and socialize.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Apr 12, 2021)

I meant to post this yesterday, but here it is.  I want to share with yall a few of the little treasures I found there at the show.  I found a giant queen helmet snail shell, tulip snail shell, the scariest face jug I have ever seen, and some odd bike parts.  I'm guessing what I have here is a 1940s Bendix 2 speed kick back hub (has the early 1950s logo on the arm), but can anyone confirm that?  What can you tell me about that early pedal, which I believe is New old stock.  As for the face jug, I have seen dozens of face jugs over the years, at least one or two at every antique mall and antique festival I have been to, but this is by far the most disturbing one I have ever seen, so I just had to have it!  Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2021)

The Carolina Rambler said:


> I meant to post this yesterday, but here it is.  I want to share with yall a few of the little treasures I found there at the show.  I found a giant queen helmet snail shell, tulip snail shell, the scariest face jug I have ever seen, and some odd bike parts.  I'm guessing what I have here is a 1940s Bendix 2 speed kick back hub (has the early 1950s logo on the arm), but can anyone confirm that?  What can you tell me about that early pedal, which I believe is New old stock.  As for the face jug, I have seen dozens of face jugs over the years, at least one or two at every antique mall and antique festival I have been to, but this is by far the most disturbing one I have ever seen, so I just had to have it!  Thanks in advance for any input!
> 
> View attachment 1390425
> 
> ...



The Bendix is a 2 spd trigger shift--not kick back. V/rShawn


----------



## JOEL (Apr 13, 2021)

The devil jug is cool !  My friend bought a 3 gallon jug with eyeballs all over it. There were some great antiques at this show, most priced reasonable.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Apr 13, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> The Bendix is a 2 spd trigger shift--not kick back. V/rShawn



Oh, okay.  Thank you for clearing that up for me.  I had a feeling it was a two speed of some sort, but beyond that I had no clue about it otherwise.  Thanks!


----------

